# Risotto Rice pudding?



## AllenOK (Oct 6, 2005)

Anyone ever try something like this?  My boss did a small batch yesterday, using Arborio rice, and cooking it risotto style, but sweet instead of savory.  He also plumped some dried cherries in Kirsch (it's a Michigan thing) and added that in.

I may attempt this myself this weekend, when I have time.  Only, I plan on plumping some raisins in Capt. Morgan Spiced Rum


----------



## Robt (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't see why sweet risottos wouldn't be great.  How about using some toasted coconut shreds and coconut milk?  Or you maybe some dried mango bits plumped in rum-your choice- maybe some sweetened milk or even fruit juice,  a hand full of chopped macadamia nuts...  all sound like possibilities to me.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok, I "winged" a small experimental batch today.  It was good.  Here's a recipe:

Risotto Rice Pudding
Yields:  2 servings

½ c Arborio rice
4 c half-and-half, in all
¼ c sugar
1/8 t cinnamon
Pinch of nutmeg
¼ c raisins, soaked in rum and drained

	In a small saucepan with a lid, combine the rice and 1 c of the half-and-half.  Bring to a boil.  While that is heating, mix together the sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg.  Once the liquid boils, add the sugar and stir to dissolve.  Reduce heat to a simmer and stir, constantly, about 5 minutes, or until most of the liquid has been absorbed.  Add about 1 c more of the half-and-half, stir, cover, and bring to a boil.  Remove the lid, and stir constantly while simmering.  Repeat this until all the liquid is used.  When you add the last of the half-and-half, add the raisins.  Stir constantly while simmering until you have reached the consistency you desire.  Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly.  Serve warm or at room temperature.

I actually didn't have enough half-and-half, and ran out of milk as well, so I only ended up using about 3 c of liquid.  I also only used about 2 T of sugar, as I was expecting to just add the rum in along with the raisins.  However, the raisins are my MIL's, and are REALLY old, so they stained up the rum really darkly.  I didn't want my rice pudding to be a dark brown, so I just drained the raisins.  I also added in to much cinnamon, so I reduced it down in this version.  One thing to remember, when you reach the end of the cooking time, the sauce or "pudding" will thicken as it cools from the starch released by the rice.  If you want a nice creamy pudding, don't cook it too long after you add the last amount of liquid.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 9, 2005)

Now you've gone and made me hungry!  That sounds luscious!  Since your 1/2 & 1/2 was boiled did it not curdle?  Could you use whole cream?  The coconut idea sounds really good - mmmmmmm this could be desert tonight!


----------



## Haggis (Oct 9, 2005)

I made a vanilla risotto with caramelised pears ages ago, was a good winter dessert. However you do have to be careful what you serve it after since it is so heavy already.

Could be a very luxurious sunday breakfast item.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 9, 2005)

I've made a risotto with strawberries and oddles of parmesan. It is not a dessert, but rather a dinner item (very "more-ish" as the Brits are keen on saying)

Thanks for the recipe Allen , I'm glad it turned out well for you. I will have to try this, perhaps with a drizzle of caramel sauce poured over the finished product


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 10, 2005)

You should be able to use heavy cream if you want, and that will make it extremely rich.

Haggis brought up a very good point.  Be careful as to how much your serve, and what you serve afterwards, if anything.  Since this is a dessert, maybe a little coffee?  I only made a little bit, and portioned it out into several small servings.  I didn't actually measure the serving size, but it was probably between 1/4 and 1/3 c.  I did a small batch like this, as it was an experiment.  Everyone liked it, so when I can get some more half-and-half, I may make it again, as I still have arborio rice.  I may not wait, and just use milk instead.

*******Brain Fart*******
Maybe drop a little instant coffee into the liquid while it's cooking, at the last minute?


----------



## Haggis (Oct 10, 2005)

> *******Brain Fart*******
> Maybe drop a little instant coffee into the liquid while it's cooking, at the last minute?


 
Screw that, coffee liquer all the way baby! 

Failing that espresso would probaly be a better alternative, but not everyone has the means so instant would have to do.


----------



## Robt (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't know they still made instant 'Coffee'.

We used to make our instant by super fine grinding coffee putting it in small wrappers and using it like instant in our pots of hot[ boiling] water then pouring a bit of cold--something- water for black-cream for , what ever you call it-etc.

Now Kahlua in a sweet rissota, sweet.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 11, 2005)

I drooled as I watched Giada make this the other day and pilfered the recipe from the FoodTV web site, though I have yet to make it. Could easily sub Kahlua for the rum...or Grand Mariner... mmmm!

*Rice Pudding with Vanilla Bean, Orange and Rum*

5 cups whole milk 
2/3 cup Arborio rice or other short-grain white rice 
1 vanilla bean, split lengthwise 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 teaspoons dark rum 
1 teaspoon grated orange peel 
Orange segments

Combine the milk and rice in a heavy medium saucepan. Scrape in the seeds from the vanilla bean; add the bean. Bring the milk to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and simmer until the rice is tender, stirring frequently, about 25 minutes. Mix in the sugar, rum, and orange peel. Discard the vanilla bean. Cook until the mixture thickens, 5 to10 minutes longer. Spoon the rice pudding into bowls. Cover and refrigerate until cold, about 5 hours. Serve with orange segments.


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Jun 6, 2006)

*I realize this was so long ago, but...*

this sounds wonderful, the last recipe posted, only I am in need of some more of your input...
First, I work w/ some ladies that are lactose intolerant, and I choose not to kill them w/ my cooking, anyhow, so can soy milk (ick) be used instead of whole milk? Could I use coconut milk & soy milk together?
Also, why is it that it is not required to simmer the milk, and stir it into the rice in the way a savory risotto is made???
Has anyone ventured to this recipe since OCtober when it was posted?? We are having a potluck Friday, and I really want to make a dessert that won't cause an allergic reaction, and I found some great risotto, blablabla.

Thanks

B.


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 7, 2006)

yankeefaninseattle said:
			
		

> this sounds wonderful, the last recipe posted, only I am in need of some more of your input...
> First, I work w/ some ladies that are lactose intolerant, and I choose not to kill them w/ my cooking, anyhow, so can soy milk (ick) be used instead of whole milk? Could I use coconut milk & soy milk together?
> Also, why is it that it is not required to simmer the milk, and stir it into the rice in the way a savory risotto is made???
> Has anyone ventured to this recipe since OCtober when it was posted?? We are having a potluck Friday, and I really want to make a dessert that won't cause an allergic reaction, and I found some great risotto, blablabla.



Hi B, well I think that you could use soy milk or coconut milk, both work for regular (non-arborio rice) rice puddings. I've found that almond milk works well in place of regular milk for many desserts too, it's lactose free and would probably add a nice subtle flavour to the finished dish. 

Rice pudding can also be made with yogurt instead of milk/cream, perhaps (haven't tried this yet, personally) it could so be made with plain soy yogurt. Here is recipe that uses dairy yogurt: Vanilla Rice Pudding

Good luck with whatever you try, let us know how it turns out


----------

